
Why Greta Makes Adults Uncomfortable - cocobende
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/09/why-greta-wins/598612/
======
aphextim
>And when Thunberg talks about this, especially in private, she sounds a lot
like … a teenager. “We are not the ones who are responsible for this, but we
are the ones who have to live with these consequences, and that is so
incredibly unfair,” she said at one point.

[https://files.catbox.moe/losa35.png](https://files.catbox.moe/losa35.png)

------
drak0n1c
She makes rational adults uncomfortable because her childhood has been spent
by her activist parents on being a political shield.

